# Olivia Wilde die neue Lara Croft?



## beachkini (9 März 2011)

"Tomb Raider"-Prequel kommt 2013!
Ein dritter "Tomb Raider"-Teil ist beschlossene Sache. Jetzt wird händeringend nach einer Nachfolgerin für Angelina Jolie gesucht. Heißeste Kandidatin: "Dr. House"-Star Olivia Wilde.

Als zur Jahrtausendwende bekannt wurde, dass die Kultfigur Lara Croft sich aus der Welt der Gamer auf die große Leinwand schwingen soll, herrschte große Skepsis unter den Fans - aber nur, bis klar war, wer die schlagkräftige Lara mit der comichaften Supersilhouette verkörpern sollte: Angelina Jolie! Für die heutige Supermom bedeuteten die beiden "Tomb Raider"-Filme den Aufstieg zum Megastar.

Das könnte sich nun für eine andere aufstrebende Schauspielerin wiederholen: Soeben hat Produzent Graham King bekannt gegeben, dass er die Rechte an der Kultfigur erworben hat und einen dritten Film über Lara Croft plant, der 2013 ins Kino kommen soll. Als Favoritin auf die Hauptrolle gilt dabei Olivia Wilde, die zuletzt in "Tron: Legacy" gezeigt hat, wie toll sie in engen Outfits aussieht. Zwar ließ Olivia Wilde das Gerücht zunächst noch dementieren, doch da steckte der Plan für einen dritten "Tomb Raider"-Film auch noch in den Anfängen.

Zur Handlung hat Produzent Graham King, der immerhin Filme wie "Traffic - Macht des Kartells" "Gangs of New York" und nun "Rango" vorzuweisen hat, auch schon etwas verraten: "Wir sind begeistert, eine sehr erfolgreiche Filmreihe neuzustarten und das 'Tomb Raider'-Phänomen fortzusetzen!" Neustart? Fortsetzung? Ja was denn nun? Insider wollen erfahren haben, dass der dritte "Tomb Raider"-Film zeitlich vor den Geschehnissen des ersten Kinofilms angesiedelt sein wird und Laras Aufstieg zur nahkampfgestählten Archäologin erzählen wird - ein Prequel also, wie es im Hollywood-Sprech heißt.

Von Angelina Jolie ist daher also schon aus Altersgründen keine Rede mehr. Zudem die mehrfache Mutter inzwischen wohl weder Zeit noch Lust hat, in Äonen altem Staub nach irgendwelchen phantastischen Artefakten zu wühlen...


----------



## Punisher (9 März 2011)

Olivia hat zu wenig Möpse für diese Rolle


----------



## hightower 2.0 (9 März 2011)

Gefällt mir ! :thumbup:


----------

